# Foreign lang dictionary as primary on Kindle 2?



## dougmon (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello All:

I recently got a pair of dictionaries from Barrons: an English-Italian, and an Italian-English.

I have no trouble making the English-Italian my primary dictionary. It behaves as the standard dictionary does; I navigate to a word (English) and get the Italian word for it.

However, if I make the Italian-English dictionary my primary dictionary, I don't get anything when I navigate to an Italian word (which, by the way, is contained in a largely English text).

Is it possible to make a foreign language to English dictionary my primary on a Kindle 2?


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a French-English dictionary on my Kindle 2 and have made it the primary dictionary when reading a French document.  However, I've never tried to have it translate a French word in a primarily English document.  I don't have a French document on the Kindle right now, but I made the F-E dictionary the primary and opened the dictionary to a page with mostly English definitions and put it on the French words on the page and the definitions came up just fine.  Perhaps it's something in the Italian-English dictionary that doesn't allow it to work properly as a primary dictionary.


----------



## dougmon (Feb 27, 2010)

Gail K said:


> Perhaps it's something in the Italian-English dictionary that doesn't allow it to work properly as a primary dictionary.


But does anyone have any idea what that might be?

I will write Barrons to see if they have any ideas.


----------

